# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  How do you met people?

## L

So I had an idea - I was thinking we should share how the relationships we have with people started and maybe this will help each other in how to start and maintain friendships with people.

I met my boyfriend on okcupid. We were talking for a few months and then I really wanted to try met up with him but I was so afraid of being rejected. SO I made up a story that I was meant to be meeting a friend at the cinema but she was unable to come but that I was going to go on my own anyway. As I hoped he decided to ask if he could join me. We are now together a year. 

I  met a good friend of mine at a course I took four years ago where I didn't know anyone. I ended up sitting beside her one day and we were talking about a tv, I had never seen the tv show so the conversation didn't really go anywhere. During that weekend I happened to see the show and when I seen her on the Monday I told her seen it and from there I sat by her for every other class. We are still friends though she lives in London now. 

Anyway, This may or may not be any use - but personally I would like to know how people start friendships with people!

----------


## Sainnot

In class they said hi and started talking to me every day. Then they asked me if I wanted to play sports after school

----------


## Otherside

Work. I don't think I know anyone outside of work. :/

----------

